# what to look out for while in labor?



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Okay, so we are 75% sure my momma Malika is pregnant. She is going to have her babies at my house, and this is my first time with a pregnant cat so I have some questions 8O 

Do I leave everything up to her when she is having the baby, or do I help?
Are there any common problems I should look out for?
What should be used at a nesting box?
When do you know that she is going to have her babies soon?
What supplies should I have on hand?

Her last litter was about 8 weeks ago and she had three kittens. I heard that she will probably have more this time around. That true?

Thanks  
Abhay


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

She should go to the vet for a check up, having litters of kittens like this in a row will seriously drain her mentally and physically.
She should not of been let out/let in contact with a male after giving birth.

When was she in contact with the male? Count 63 days from then and you have the due date. But I seriously recomend you take her to the vet, explain the situation and see if they can give you anything to help her phyically as this will take a lot out of her.

Moved to breeding.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I'll just tell you what I've learned from my research and my own experience, and hopefully it'll help...

- Cats are very instinctive when it comes to labor and delivery. Most will not need assistance (Scully had two babies before I even woke up). In special cases, such as a large kitten or a breach birth, you may need to help with the delivery, but again, _most_ cats will be fine.

When the babies are born, momma's instincts will be to clean them off. Do not interfere, unless she is completely ignoring the kitten. Her vigorous licking with revive the kitten pretty quickly, and you'll hear some rather loud little mews. Let her eat the the placenta; it's good for her and may actually stimulate her uterus to contract. 

You may need to take the kittens out of the nest for a short while as she continue with labor, only because they may get cold. Just put them in a box with warm towels (towels can be microwaved).

The kittens should start to nurse as she settles down after labor. She'll be exhausted, and probably conk out for awhile. You should only be concerned if one of the kittens is not nursing within the first few hours and seems a little lethargic. It's very important to keep kittens warm for the first week of life; they can develop hypothermia very quickly!

- A carboard box makes a good nesting box, if you line it with old towels (you'll need extra towels to change out after the birth). I used the floor of my closet, some people use cabinets, pet carriers (must be big enough, of course). You may want to consider either confining her to a room or keeping multiple nests around the house, because her instinct will be to move the babies around. Also, keep mom inside! She can get pregnant very soon, don't take the risk.

- Most cats will exhibit labor signs, some will not. In hindsight, the only sign Scully showed was some very strong nesting behavior (i.e. trying to climb and squeeze into any small space around the house). Right before labor, a cat might pant or pace around. I was sleeping ten feet away when Scully had her babies, so some cats are very discreet about it.

- Supplies: towels, sterilized scissors (for possibly cutting the umbilical chord), floss (to tie the chord), iodine (to treat the chord with to prevent infection), KMR (milk replacement formula) and a bottle, in case you need to hand-feed one of the kittens.

If I think of anything else, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks Spacemonkey  

I was going to put it in breeding, but I thought that was a place for actual breeders. I am not a breeder :lol: 

We got her a week ago and she was a stray. There are tons of feral males around, so I have no idea when she got pregnant. Trust me, she is NOT going outside.

She is also at risk of having deformed babies. In her last litter of 3, one baby had a deformed back leg. Sad, I know, and I SO hope she isn't pregnant....but we won't know for sure until another few weeks.

Abhay


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*good luck*

Good luck with the mom and babies. Can I ask if you are going to get her spayed after this litter?


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

You will NEVER see a cat/dog in my house that is not fixed...except for her since she is pregnant :lol: 

Abhay


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

You know I was looking over this thread and I just realized that I forgot to say she was a stray cat before :lol: 

Abhay


----------

